

Ask HN: Any tips for hiring a freelance programmer? - ncarlson

Hey guys,<p>Traditionally I've done all of the programming on my personal business projects. However, I'm getting to the point where I'd like to start out-sourcing some of the work to freelance programmers.<p>How do you guys go about finding programmers? My project and budget aren't large enough to warrant the hiring of a software development shop. I'm really just looking for one or two developers to put do 50 to 100 hours of work.<p>Any tips would be greatly appreciated.
======
gw666
I had an excellent experience with rentacoder.com. The best part is that the
website holds your money in escrow and builds up to the programmer as she
meets milestones. The website also arbitrates when there is a dispute.

------
sidmitra
I think there are more freelancers on rentacoder, which is just my guess based
on the average number of bids on projects. But you might have better luck on
Elance in terms of quality. There is also ODesk.

